# Rami



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

A local shop had a Rami on consignment. The price wasn't too bad but the sales kid was pretty sure it was just the gun and the one mag. After looking at other stuff I got back to the Rami and asked the kid to check in the back. Sure enough, he comes out with a CZ case, with 2 extra mags, a 10rd and a 14rd. The gun in the case had a 14rd mag in it. It's a 2012 model with the manual safety. I couldn't pass it up. I got a 75D Compact from this store back in the spring. This store is lucky for me.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

The RAMI is a very nice compact 9mm pistol,,,
That doesn't fit my hands worth beans.

But I like em anyways.

Funny RAMI story.

A friend and I stopped off at the Evil Pawn Shop after a range trip,,,
There was a unfired used RAMI for what was a great price.

My friend bought it on the spot,,,
Thinking it would make a great nightstand gun.

So we go to his place for a game and some beers,,,
He put the pistol on the kitchen counter.

His wife got home and went into the kitchen,,,
She picked the RAMI up and said,,,
"What a cute little pistol."

She opened her purse and pulled her pistol from it's holster,,,
She then put the RAMI in the holster and said,,,
"Look at that, it fits perfectly."

My friend hasn't seen the RAMI since.

Aarond

.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm a fan of the Rami. I carry one.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

54rambler said:


> A local shop had a Rami on consignment. The price wasn't too bad but the sales kid was pretty sure it was just the gun and the one mag. After looking at other stuff I got back to the Rami and asked the kid to check in the back. Sure enough, he comes out with a CZ case, with 2 extra mags, a 10rd and a 14rd. The gun in the case had a 14rd mag in it. It's a 2012 model with the manual safety. I couldn't pass it up. I got a 75D Compact from this store back in the spring. This store is lucky for me.


Congratulations on the "new to you" CZ! The RAMI is a cool gun. Got any pictures to share?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

aarondhgraham said:


> The RAMI is a very nice compact 9mm pistol,,,
> That doesn't fit my hands worth beans.
> 
> But I like em anyways.
> ...


LOL! That would suck.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

The CZ RAMI is an offshoot of the CZ40B. The CZ40B was a collaboration between CZ and Colt that never really took off. 

I owned a RAMI in .40 S&W that I could never get to feed reliably even after multiple trips to CZUSA. 40 RAMIs had a reputation for feed jams that CZ could never get right and they discontinued the pistol in the early 2000s. I sold mine to a pawnshop and never looked back. 

Having said that, the 9mm RAMIS have a good reputation as solid performers if a little clunky for the capacity you get.


----------

